# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Perse dita e premte kur bie me 13 eshte nje dite superters?

## RTP

Perse dita e premte kur bie me 13 eshte nje dite superters? 

Agim Bacelli

E premte 13 Prill 2007

*Keshtu, ate te premte me 13, piloti me indeksin 13 nuk fluturoi me avionin me nr. 13!  -* 

Kujtime

Shpesh i bej kete pyetja vetes sime dhe akoma nuk kam asnje pergjigje te sakte megjithe njohurite e shumta qe kam duke lexuar per kete gje! Une kerkoj te di fillimin e kesaj bestytenie, si eshte krjuar ajo ne fillimin e saj?
Nje mendim privat timin sigurisht qe e kam krijuar, dhe kete dua ta ndaj me miqe e mij pa pretenduar se kjo gje mund te jete e sakte pasi, bestytenite mund te jene krjuar shume heret, qe me fillimin e ndergjegjes njerzore. 

Sidoqofte, mendimi im per te premten qe bie ne 13, vjen dhe perforcohet duke pare qe edhe shume te tjere mendojne keshtu. 
Por le te dalim konkretisht se si mendoj une per friken nga kjo dite dhe date.

Dita qe Jezusi eshte mberthyer ne kryq ne vendin e quajtur Golgota ne Jeruzalem te Izraelit ka qene e premte dhe Darka e Fundit e tij ka qene me daten 13. Prandaj une mendoj qe kjo gje eshte krijuar qe nga ajo e Premte e Zeze dhe qe nga ajo dite terse e 13-es, afro dymije vjet me pare. Kur te dyja; e premtja se bashku me 13-en bjene bashke, njerzit ndjejne nje fare frike e cila medoj u trashegua nga hebrenjte ne tere popujt e tjere te cilet mesuane Dhjaten e Re.

Sot kjo gje ka marre permasat e nje epidemije frike ne shume popuj te botes.
Ne SHBA kam vene re se disa njerez kane nje fare alergjie nga kjo dite e date kur ato bjene se toku si ne diten e sotme. Ne kete date dhe dite, shume amerikane telefonojne per dite pushim. Ata nuk ngasin makinat, nuk dalin nga shtepite dhe ndjejne frike. Nese jane te detyruar, keta njerez, te shkojne diku, ata u shmangen shume kateve me numer 13 (te cilat jane shume te rralla ne SHBA), numerave 13 te rrugeve dhe sidomos ne oren 13 ata jane pothuajse te shushatur, te hutuar dhe rrahjet e zemres u shkojne mbi 100!

Ne Shqiperi nuk jane te shumte supersticiozet por ata qe jane, tregojne nje frike te paimagjinueshme dhe me friken e tyre ngjallin panik edhe tek te tjeret.

Mua me kujtohet nje ngjarje teper e rende qe tronditi qytetin studenti ne vitet '70. Nje i ri, student i mjeksise ishte shume supersticioz. Nje mbremje te premte qe binte data 13, ai ju lutet shokeve te mos dalin nga konvikti ate nate se kishte nje parandjenje te keqe. Ata e moren gati me force dhe shkuan diku per tu argetuar. Kur u kthyene, ai "gjeti" ne krevatin e tij nje mace te zeze dhe u tondit kaq shume sa humbi ndjenjat. E cuan ne spital ku vdiq!

Sipas polemikave te bera ne ate kohe, shoket e tij pohuan se nuk kishin pare ndonje mace te zeze ne krevatin e tij! Vetem njeri "guxoi" te thoshte se ai ka degjuar nje zhurme si te nje mace qe munohej te ikte!

Te gjithe diskutantet tek Zeri i Rinise shprehen mendimin se, "Nuk duhej qe fatkeqi te dilte jashte ate nate kur kishte pergatitur veten per nje fatkeqesi te rende."

Kjo gje u mbyll nga mjeket me nje diagnoze, "tronditje e thelle psikollogjike nga frika e autosugjestionuar me pasoje infrakt te zemres!"

Edhe une kam jetuar disa ngjarje qe kane ngjallur nje fare bestytenie dhe frike tek shoket e mij, vet nuk jam nje i tille. Po ju tregoj nje rast.

Ishte muaj Nentor i vitit 1977, une sapo isha transeferuar nga Rinasi ne Gjader. Ne ate kohe ne Zadrime punohej ne dy grupe pune per montimin e avioneve reaktive; grupi i pare ishte i perbere vetem me kineze te cilet montonin nje skuadrije MiG-17 te erdhur nga Kina dhe grupi tjeter vetem me shqiptare te cilet montonin nje skuadrije MIG-19 te sapo erdhur po nga ky vend i larget aziatik.
12 MIG-19 perfunduan se montuari nga shqiptaret ne kohen rekord prej dy muajsh dhe 12 MIG-17 perfunduan se montuari nga kinezet pas 6 muajsh! 

Diten qe do te behej fluturimi i pare me MIG-19, Kristo Gjoni, kryeinxhinier i Bazes Ajrore Zadrime se bashku me sekretarin e byrose se partise z. Isuf Ymeri, zgjodhen per fluturim avionin me Nr. 13 per te na treguar neve se ky numer nuk eshte vertete numer ters. Ate dite qe do behej perurimi i pare i fluturimeve prove me avionat e montuar, kishte qelluar dite e premte si sot dhe data shenonte po 13. Ne ate kohe vjen komandanti i bazes, Gezdar Vehipi dhe i thote Kristo Gjonit, "Une do te jap nje pilot qe mban indeksin e fluturimit 13, le te binden te gjithe ata suprsticioze se keto besime te verbera jane te kota!" Ky pilot qe mbante numurin 13 qe korcari Naum Musha.
Me kujtohet si sot kur Naumi erdhi para avionit, ai kishte pak emocione pasi disa flisnin neperdhembe per tersllekun e ketij numuri si edhe te dites se premte qe binte po me 13! Musha mundohej qe ne pamje te pare te dukej i qete por nuk ishte ashtu, kjo gje u vu re nga tekniku i tij Bashkim Baze i cili i tha, "Nese nuk ndihesh mire mos fluturo!" Naumi buzeqeshi dhe tundi koken se ndihej shume mire.
Kryeinxhinieri urdheroi Bashkimin qe para se Naumi te fluturonte te bente edhe nje prove te plote te akselerimit te motorrave dhe funksionimit te plote te eleronave, flatrave, interceptoreve, rulit te kthesave dhe stabilizatorit, kjo me shume per te bindur pilotin qe c'do gje qe fare ne rregull. Bashkimi hyri ne kabine dhe leshoi motorrat, beri proven e plote te tyre dhe u pa se te gjithe parametrat e punes ishin perfekt. Motorrat punuan shume mire dhe ishin sinkrone. Kur erdhi radha e proves se pjeseve te komandimit te avionit, Bashkimi fiku motorrat dhe raportoi se gjate komandimit te eleronave (te cilat jane pjese te levizeshme ne fundin e kraheve qe komandojne avionin rreth boshtit gjatesor) pati ngecje deri ne bllokim te komandimit! Te gjithe u shqetesuane pasi kjo gje jo vetem qe do te ngjallte dyshime ne punen e teknikeve dhe specialisteve shqiptare por do te forconte akoma me shume bestytenine per tersllekun e numurit 13 gje per te cilen, Partia ne bazen ajrore te Gjaderit kishte marre masa ta c'rrenjesote!
Tekniku i avionit me numer 13 raportoi qe "avioni eshte jashte gadishmerise per futurim dhe nuk lejohet te fluturohet dersa te gjendet dhe riparohet shkaku i bllokimit te elereonave." Kryeinxhinieri i dha urdher te bente dhe nje prove tjeter me eleronet. Prova rezultoi gati ne katasrofe pasi nje nga rekordet e tubove te ajrit te frenimit cahet dhe prej andej ne vend te ajrit doli lengu i kuq si gjak qe ne e quajme SMES dhe mbuloi tere avionin duke dhene premise per zjarr!

Keshtu, ate te premte me 13, piloti me indeksin 13 nuk fluturoi me avionin me nr. 13! 

Fluturimet prove u anolluan duke "triumfuare" supersticioziteti borgjezo - revizionist ne Bazen Ajrore te Zadrimes, ne kundershtim flagrant me udhezimet e Partise se Punes se Shqiperise!

 :kryqezohen:  

[Art-Cafe]

----------


## shefqeti11

Shkrimin nuk e lexova te gjithe, pasi simbas titullit te temes e cila ben fjal per nje dite jave te caktuar dhe nje dat muaji po te caktua ku te cilat perplasen me njera tjetren, njerezimi i quan per dite dhe date tersi"keto quhen bestytni" te cilat shume pak njerez u besojn ne te vertet.

Ky Agim Bacelli, sipas trurit te ketij personi, c'mund te me thot mua si person qe kam lindur dite te premte dhe date 13, dhe nuk e them per debat por eshte datlindja ime, te tregoj dhe pashaporten po deshe lol  :perqeshje:  sipas ketij Agim Bacelli apo ndonje tjetri, si i bie me nje fjal, qe une te jem tersi vet apo si....se po me ngaterron ca ky gimcja mua lol.

----------


## RTP

o xhaxhi Qet
 po cfar me behet mu te shkretin qe ne kete date(13 e premte)me zgjedhen problemet,apo me ndodhin gjera te mira.
Psh.Jam martuar ne kete date,(mos u qesh),mandej kam fillue punen,kam marre kontraten e perhershme...te gjitha shume spontanishte!

----------


## PRI-LTN

Une nuk jam supersticioz, por e premtja e kaluar qe rastisi dhe date 13, ishte nje nga ditet me ters te gjithe jetes time. Meriton te behet nje film per gjithe cka me ndodhi ate dite. Nuk po e tregoj historine sepse ka shume gjera personale brenda, por ju garantoj qe ajo e premte 13, e vuri shume ne dyshim te qenurit tim jo-supersticioz.

----------


## sanfrancesco

> Une nuk jam supersticioz, por e premtja e kaluar qe rastisi dhe date 13, ishte nje nga ditet me ters te gjithe jetes time. Meriton te behet nje film per gjithe cka me ndodhi ate dite. Nuk po e tregoj historine sepse ka shume gjera personale brenda, por ju garantoj qe ajo e premte 13, e vuri shume ne dyshim te qenit tim jo-supersticioz.


ketu ne Itali eshet dite e premte e date 17 ters, kurse nr.13 eshte mire (po bere 13 ne enalotto merr  nje tufe lekesh).
e verteta eshte ama qe ne aeroplan po te vini re nuk eksiston nr.13 per vendin

----------


## xhuliana

une e dij qe eshte e premte 17 dhe jo 13!!!????!!!

----------


## RTP

> Une nuk jam supersticioz, por e premtja e kaluar qe rastisi dhe date 13, ishte nje nga ditet me ters te gjithe jetes time. Meriton te behet nje film per gjithe cka me ndodhi ate dite. Nuk po e tregoj historine sepse ka shume gjera personale brenda, por ju garantoj qe ajo e premte 13, e vuri shume ne dyshim te qenit tim jo-supersticioz.


PRI
m`bane shume kurioz!

 :i qetë:

----------


## PRI-LTN

Te prmten e 13 Tetorit te vitit 1307, mbreti Filip i Bukuri arrestoi gjithe templaret qe ndodheshin ne territorin francez dhe i dergoi drejt inkuiziciont.

Zakoni per ta perjashtuar nga perdorimi i perditshem numrin 13, shkon deri ne shekullin e XVII ne Amerike, duke e injoruar 13-en nga numerimi i dhomave te hoteleve, nga katet e disa pallateve moderne, nga tavolinat e lokaleve publike dhe nga cdo djeter perdorim te zakonshem... Shembuj qe mund te vazhdojne deri ne obsesion, duke e transformuar ne nje fobi patologjike si _triscaidecafobia_, e thene ndryshe, frika nga numri 13.

----------


## Bardhi

Ditet dhe datat, perfshire ketu edhe te premten dhe daten 13, jane dite te zakonshme si te gjitha te tjerat.
Qka mund te kerkohet me teper ketu, i bije sikur me rruar  veze.
==================================================  ========
JU NJE HAP , PUNA DY ......

----------


## Angjelini

E  marte dhe 13  kam degjuar  e premte dhe  13  se kisha  degjuar :buzeqeshje:   ose  nr  6  psh  thone eshte i djallit  .....nuk arrij te kuptoj si  besoni ne  tilla gjera  ...une per  vete  sdua tia  di   as  kur i bie  13   as 14  cdo dit  eshte  e njejte me  13 ten si  qe e premte si e shtune

----------


## de Balzak

qyqja mi gru,le ta shohim me 13 korrik!

----------


## Dorontina

:buzeqeshje:  data 13 e premte e quajn te keqe vetem ata te fes krishtere,  sipas disa spjegimeve qe kam ndegju ketu , se diten e Premte ne Kryqin 13 asht Gozhdu Jezu dhe kjo dit quhet e pa fat ...po prapaganda e madhe qe me daten 13 te premten Lotaria Nacionale ben shum publicitet ku biletat shiten me se shumti duke u nisur nga fjala, *e keqja e dikujt fati im .* tani jan shkallet mos hyni nder nji shkalle ,mos u qoni ne kamb te majt ...apsuditete qe nga stresi te qojn ne pesimizem.
shum njerz nuk dojn te operohen shkurt ne daten 13,nuk hyn nen shkalle,qohem vetem me kamben e dhjatht. Ku kam pa nji emision me raste te veqanta dhe te verteta ku nji burr kishte marr si shprehi me u qu ne kamb te majt se po u qu me te dhathten i dhimte veshi ...mu nji dit me dhimti veshi , u qova me kamb te majt me mejti veshi .... :buzeqeshje: 
ne zvicer nji gru kishte ba shprehi me shiqu hanen plot disa minuta ...dhe filloi me pa me mirê, ne spanje nji artiste i prente floket vetem kur ishte Hana plot ajo kishte floket me te bukra dhe me te gjata ...legjenda  :buzeqeshje: 
judet nuk bej asgje asgje te shtunden sa jan supersticioz ....
*nese mendojm te gjitha keto jan mrekulli qe na solli Zoti skishte me pas asnji problem supersticioni .*

----------


## de Balzak

shiko dorontina mos e perdor me shprehjen" ata te fes krishtere",pastaj a nuk meson nje cik te shkruash shqip se e dhj....fare

----------


## Dorontina

> shiko dorontina mos e perdor me shprehjen" ata te fes krishtere",pastaj a nuk meson nje cik te shkruash shqip se e dhj....fare


de Balzak une e thash siq u tha ne radio, ku asht e keqe ?....ashtu than ashtu e thash .... :kryqezohen:   mos je profesor ti qe ep ligjerata ne internet ?
qe shoku de Balzak me siguri din te lexojsh frengjisht ...lexoni dhe mos reagoni me sy mbyllur...

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraske...A9katriaphobie

----------


## Clauss

> qyqja mi gru,le ta shohim me 13 korrik!


sivjet tersllek i madh na ka rene

----------


## Nolird

Edhe une keshtu e di si ti RTP.Se ndodhe ne diten premte 13.Nese data eshte 13 dhe e premte prej interneti hyn nje virus i cili eshte shume i rezikshem.Ja edhe prej interneti ndodh kjo gje.!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 100% BRUNE-BABY

Mua nuk me ka ndodhur ndonjehere!

----------


## de Balzak

> de Balzak une e thash siq u tha ne radio, ku asht e keqe ?....ashtu than ashtu e thash ....  mos je profesor ti qe ep ligjerata ne internet ?
> qe shoku de Balzak me siguri din te lexojsh frengjisht ...lexoni dhe mos reagoni me sy mbyllur...
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraske...A9katriaphobie


absolutisht nuk mund ta mohoj nje gje te tille,por nuk me pelqeu menyra "ato te fese krishtere"dakord?une nuk i besoj personalisht,pastaj balzakun e adhuroj si shkrimtare dhe shkrimet e tija zakonisht perkthehen me sa di une dhe te jesh e sigurt se kurre nuk flas me kur nuk jam i sigurte per ate qe di te them :Shpata:

----------


## Dorontina

te kam tregu dhe te jam sqaru si u tha ne radio franqeze ashtu e thash ...a mos franqezet jan laîk e thuan apo per ta percaktu veten dhe "mitin"nuk e di *morali i tregimit ishte krejt tjeter....te kam dhen linkun e ke pa edhe vet nga vjen kjo ....*
pra mit apo e vertet apo komerc per te shit lloteri keto nuk i di......
*vet vet vet 100 vet se fundi ben si dush vet ...*

----------


## de Balzak

ok dorontina,gjithsesi jam kurioz dhe mezi po pres 13 korrikun,le ta shohim!

----------

